# Black Rollers w/ White Bars



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

So I am no genetics expert. Currently reading up on it from a website a member gave me after I looked foolish on here...anyways,
I have a black roller with a white bar at the base of it's tail. Now I have no idea of this bord is male or female, its a 2014 yg. I was wondering is it possible to breed that white bar on its tail into the wings of its offspring? Or will the bar only turn up on the tail of certain young?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I would love to see a photo of this bird, sounds like frill stencil gene making a white tail bar. You would need the toy stencil complex to make the bars white.


----------

